# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة أثر: عجبت لمن خاف ولم يفزع..

## احمد ابو انس

قال جعفر الصادق رضي الله عنه :

" عجبت لمن خاف ولم يفزع الى قوله تبارك وتعالى : " حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ " ، فاني سمعت الله عقبها يقول : " فَانقَلَبُواْ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ" .
آل عمران الآيات:173-174
وعجبت لمن اغتم ، ولم يفزع الى قوله تبارك وتعالى : " لَّآ إِلَـٰهَ إِلَّآ أَنتَ سُبْحَـٰنَكَ إِنِّى كُنتُ مِنَ ٱلظَّـٰلِمِين

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لم أجده مسندا .

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

قلت: أسنده عن الإمام جعفر الصادق: أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن الحسين بن بابويه القمي (306-381هـ) - من شيوخ الشيعة الإمامية - في "أماليه" ص16 رقم(2) وفي "الخصال" من تأليفه ج1/ص218 رقم(43)
قال: حدثنا جعفر بن محمد بن مسرور، قال حدثنا الحسين بن محمد بن عامر، عن عمه عبد الله بن عامر، عن محمد بن أبي عمير قال: حدثني جماعة من مشايخنا منهم أبان بن عثمان وهشام بن سالم ومحمد بن حمران، عن الصادق عليه السلام قال:
 عجبت لمن فزع من أربع كيف لا يفزع إلى أربع؛عجبت لمن خاف [العدو] كيف لا يفزع إلى قوله: "حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل"؛ فإني سمعت الله عزوجل يقول بعقبها:"فانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء"، وعجبت لمن اغتم كيف لا يفزع إلى قوله:"لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين" فإني سمعت الله عزوجل يقول بعقبها:"فنجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين"، وعجبت لمن مكر به كيف لا يفزع إلى قوله:"افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد "فاني سمعت الله عزوجل يقول بعقبها: "فوقيه الله سيئات ما مكروا" وعجبت لمن أراد الدنيا وزينتها كيف لا يفزع إلى قوله: " ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله" فاني سمعت الله عزوجل يقول بعقبها:"إن ترن أنا أقل منك مالا وولدا فعسى ربي أن يؤتين خيرا من جنتك". وعسى موجبة

ومن كتاب الخصال نقله المجلسي في كتابه "بحار الانوار" ج90/ص184

----------


## هويدامحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، هذا الحديث ليس له إسناد ، كما أن *كتاب " بحار الأنوار" لمحمد باقر المجلسي ، أحد كتب الشيعة الروافض ، وهو ـ في حقيقته ـ بحار طافحة من المكذوبات والضلالات التي لا يُدرَى لها أصل ، ولا يعرف لها سند ، إلا دين الروافض البدعي الباطل .*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، توكّلْ تكفَ.

نقل الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله في تفسيره أثرا حسن المعنى عزاه إلى جعفر بن محمد الصادق رحمه الله تعالى.

قال الشيخ الشعراوي: وذكرنا أن سيدنا جعفر الصادق رضي الله عنه كان عالما بكنوز القرآن، ورأى النفس البشرية، وما يعتريها من تقلبات تعكر عليه صفو الحياة من خوف أو قلق أو هم أو حزن أو مكر، أو زهرة الدنيا وطموحات الإنسان فيها. فكان رضي الله عنه يخرج لهذه الداءات ما يناسبها من علاجات القرآن فكان يقول في الخوف:.... ثم ذكر الأثر مع تعليق له عليه.

ونص الأثر: قال جعفر الصادق رحمه الله: "عجبت لمن خاف كيف لا يفزع إلى قوله سبحانه: {حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل} فإني سمعت الله يقول بعقبها: {فانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء} وعجبت لمن اغتم كيف لا يفزع إلى قوله: {لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين} فإني سمعت الله سبحانه يقول بعقبها: {فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين} وعجبت لمن مكر به كيف لا يفزع إلى قوله: {وأفوض أمري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد}. فإني سمعت الله عز وجل يقول بعقبها: {فوقاه الله سيئات ما مكروا} وعجبت لمن أراد الدنيا وزينتها كيف لا يفزع إلى قوله تعالى: {ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله}، فإني سمعت الله عز وجل يقول بعقبها: {فعسى ربي أن يؤتين خيرا من جنتك}"

قلت: وقد تتبعت هذا الأثر فلم أجده يُروى في دواوين الإسلام المعتمدة، وإنما هو أثر تلقفه بعض الرافضة في كتبهم.

وهذا الأثر أخرجه شيخ الرافضة ابن بابويه القمي - الملقب بالصدوق - في أماليه (ص 55) وفي كتاب الخصال (ص 217)، قال: حدثنا جعفر بن محمد بن مسرور رضي الله عنه قال: حدثنا الحسين بن محمد ابن عامر، عن عمه عبد الله بن عامر، عن محمد بن أبي عمير قال: حدثنا جماعة من مشايخنا منهم أبان بن عثمان، وهشام بن سالم، ومحمد بن حمران، عن الصادق جعفر بن محمد عليهما السلام... وذكر الخبر

قلت: وهذا إسناد باطل ضعيف عند الفريقين، فإن بعض رواته غير موثق عند الشيعة، فضلا عن أهل السنة.

فجعفر بن محمد بن مسرور هذا مجهول الحال عند القوم كما قرر الخوئي في معجم رجال الحديث، ونص على ذلك الجواهري في المفيد من معجم رجال الحديث (ص 113).

وجل من في الإسناد دون أبان بن عثمان الأحمر ومن تابعه مجهول عندنا.
وابن بابويه القمي - الملقب بالصدوق - كذّابٌ لا يُعبأ به، كما بيّن أخونا الفاضل فريد البحريني في كتابه *تحريفات الصدوق، وفيه بيان عبث ابن بابويه وتحريفه لنحو أربعين رواية في مصنفاته.

فالأثر بهذا الإسناد باطل لا يصح عن جعفر بن محمد رحمه الله تعالى. وهو مع ذلك حسن المعنى والمضمون.

والله تعالى أعلم

*https://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=381271

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*هل يجب تفويض الأمر إلى الله في كل أمورنا ؟*







سمعت الشيخ الشعراوي يقول : إن جعفر الصادق قال : أعجب لمن مكر الناس به ، ولم يفزع لقول الله تعالى : (وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ ) ، فهل يقتصر هذا القول على مكر الناس ؟ أم يمكن استعماله في معاني أخرى ؟ وماهي ؟ وهل يجوز أن أفوض أمري إلى الله في تأديب أبنائي بآداب الإسلام ، وأن يحبب إليهم حبه ؟

*الجواب*

الحمد لله.
هذا القول المنسوب إلى جعفر الصادق هو إشارة إلى  قوله تعالى وهو يعظنا بقصة مؤمن آل فرعون وما قال لقومه:
( فَسَتَذْكُرُونَ مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ * فَوَقَاهُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِ مَا مَكَرُوا وَحَاقَ بِآلِ فِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ ) غافر /44 - 45.
قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله تعالى:
" وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة: ( وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ * فَوَقَاهُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِ مَا مَكَرُوا ) : دليل واضح على أن التوكل الصادق على الله، وتفويض الأمور إليه سبب للحفظ والوقاية من كل سوء ...
فقد دلت هذه الآية الكريمة، على أن فرعون وقومه أرادوا أن يمكروا بهذا المؤمن الكريم وأن الله وقاه، أي حفظه ونجاه من أضرار مكرهم وشدائده ، بسبب توكله على الله، وتفويضه أمره إليه " انتهى، من "أضواء البيان" (7 / 96 - 97).
وهذه الآية كمثل الآية الأخرى:
( الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ * فَانْقَلَبُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُوا رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ ) آل عمران /173 – 174.
فتفويض الأمر إلى الله تعالى، معناه التوكل على الله تعالى وحده.
قال الطبري رحمه الله تعالى:
" وقوله: (وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ) يقول: وأسلم أمري إلى الله، وأجعله إليه وأتوكل عليه، فإنه الكافي مَنْ توكَّل عليه " انتهى، من "تفسير الطبري" (20 / 335).
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى:
" ( وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ ) أي: وأتوكل على الله وأستعينه " انتهى، من "تفسير ابن كثير" (7 / 146).
ثانيا:
تفويض الأمر إلى الله تعالى ، والتوكل عليه : مطلوب في كل أمر مراد من أمور الدين والدنيا؛ وقد أمر به الوحي في نصوص كثيرة؛ ومن ذلك:
قال الله تعالى: ( وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ) المائدة /23.
وقال الله تعالى: ( وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا ) النساء /81.
وقال الله تعالى: ( وَلِلَّهِ غَيْبُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُ الْأَمْرُ كُلُّهُ فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ ) هود /123.
وقال الله تعالى: ( وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ ) الفرقان /58.
فالحاصل؛ أن تفويض الأمر إلى الله في تربية الأولاد هو بمعنى التوكل على الله تعالى ، واللجوء إليه ، في تحقيق هذا المبتغى، والتفويض في أمر العبد كله : حسن مطلوب ، والتوكل على الله: من أجل العبادات .
لكن التوكل والتفويض الصحيح : لا بد أن يقترن به القيام بالأسباب المشروعة ، كما يشير إليه حديث أَنَس بْن مَالِكٍ؛ حيث قال: ( قَالَ رَجُلٌ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَعْقِلُهَا وَأَتَوَكَّلُ، أَوْ أُطْلِقُهَا وَأَتَوَكَّلُ؟ قَالَ: اعْقِلْهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ ) .
رواه الترمذي (2517) وحسنه الألباني في "صحيح سنن الترمذي" (2 / 610).
قال المباركفوري رحمه الله تعالى:
" قوله (أعقلها) بصيغة المتكلم ، وحرف الاستفهام محذوف ، قال في القاموس: عَقَل البعير: شَدَّ وَظِيفَه إلى ذِراعِه، كعَقَّلَه ، واعْتَقَلَه، انتهى. (وأتوكل) : أي على الله ، بعد العقل .
(أو أطلقها) أي أرسلها ، (وأتوكل) : أي على الله بعد الإرسال ؟
(قال : اعقلها) قال المناوي: أي شُد رُكبة ناقتك مع ذراعيها بحبل ، (وتوكل) أي اعتمد على الله، وذلك لأن عقلها لا ينافي التوكل " انتهى. "تحفة الأحوذي" (7 / 186).
فالمتوكل على الله حقيقة : يباشر الأسباب المشروعة ؛ خاصة إذا كانت واجبة.
قال ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى:
" واعلم أن تحقيق التوكل لا ينافي السعي في الأسباب التي قدر الله سبحانه المقدورات بها، وجرت سنته في خلقه بذلك، فإن الله تعالى أمر بتعاطي الأسباب ، مع أمره بالتوكل، فالسعي في الأسباب بالجوارح طاعة له، والتوكل بالقلب عليه : إيمان به ...
ثم إن الأعمال التي يعملها العبد ثلاثة أقسام:
أحدها: الطاعات التي أمر الله عباده بها، وجعلها سببا للنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة، فهذا لابد من فعله مع التوكل على الله فيه، والاستعانة به عليه، فإنه لا حول ولا قوة إلا به، وما شاء كان، وما لم يشأ لم يكن .
فمن قصر في شيء مما وجب عليه من ذلك، استحق العقوبة في الدنيا والآخرة شرعا وقدرا " انتهى، من "جامع العلوم والحكم" (2 / 498 - 499).
وتربية الأولاد لا بد أن يجتمع فيها التوكل على الله تعالى ، مع مباشرة أسباب ووسائل التربية الصحيحة، كما أمر الشرع. قال الله تعالى: ( يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ ) التحريم /6.
قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله تعالى :
" ويجب على الإنسان أن يأمر أهله بالمعروف كزوجته، وأولاده، ونحوهم، وينهاهم عن المنكر : لقوله تعالى: ( يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا ) الآية ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كلكم راع، وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته ) الحديث " انتهى، من "أضواء البيان" (2 / 209) .
والله أعلم.

المصدر: موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------

